# 94 Altima running rough on 3 cylinders



## popsputz (Apr 9, 2009)

Went out to run some errands today & car ran fine. When I came out from store, car started OK, but noticed it seemed to be running rough & when I put it in reverse, it was real rough & slow back-up. Put it into drive & it was like it was running on 3 cylinders & very shakey with low take-off power, as if it would stall, but did not. 
Replaced Fuel Filter, Dist Cap & Rotor. Still running rough. Checked spark & all 4 are sparking at plug end. Take wires off plugs 1 at a time & engine will get sluggish on 3 out of the 4. 1 cylinder, engine makes no change in way it is running. Checked the plug & it shows a little black on the inside, verses the other plugs, which show grayish white. 
I switched injectors around & still had problem with the same cylinder, still had no change in rough running or new injector not working and still running on 3 cylinders. Also did a check with NOID Light, circuits working OK. :balls: :wtf: :waving:


----------



## moare91 (May 23, 2009)

try swapping the plug from 1 and 3. if the problem goes to cyclinder 3 get some new plugs.


----------



## ericdon (Aug 16, 2008)

iam having the same problem i also changed all the same parts except mine is on #4


----------



## ericdon (Aug 16, 2008)

mines an intake manifold leak. i bought a case of silicone and sealed it up with that. runs good now took a few days.


----------



## badazzstroker (Jun 11, 2009)

you have a intake manifold leak,they are very common on these cars.usually the 4th cylinder will have the problem.use a little carb cleaner and spray around the intake gasket and when the motors clears up you found your leak.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

ericdon said:


> mines an intake manifold leak. i bought a case of silicone and sealed it up with that. runs good now took a few days.


 That's a temporary fix only....


----------



## ericdon (Aug 16, 2008)

ya iam pretty sure it will last a while silicon is tuff stuff


----------

